# are pirates still a problem in north indian ocean?



## Jordan Mcguire (Jan 26, 2016)

like the title says just curious about pirate activity toward private yachts in the region as i am planning a family world tour for my wife and our young daughter in the coming year. and want to avoid any pirate entanglements.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

This helpful?

https://icc-ccs.org/piracy-reporting-centre/live-piracy-map/piracy-map-2015

Remarkable how few there are off Somalia these days.


----------



## newt (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like the Caribbean is a whole lot worse. But the west coast of Africa- now there's a kicker


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Why worry about pirates when the Iranians are snagging sailors off US Navy vessels? It is not likely that by the time you get to the N. Indian Ocean all the problems in Somalia, Eritrea, Yemen, Pakistan and the rest of the Middle East and elsewhere will have been resolved. Being aware of issues everywhere is a captain's full-time concern. There are a lot of places that are good places to avoid.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Comparing the link that I left to that of noonsite, shows many discrepancies. I wouldn't say having deck gear robbed, while ashore, is piracy, but being boarded and robbed is.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

1


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

We should get a better idea in a month as the best time to do the transit along the GOA is February. Boats leave Thailand immediately after New Year.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I looked at the combined naval forces website and the last advice they had for yachts was from 2012 so not much help there. Certainly the whole neighbourhood is not very stable and potentially unsafe so that should be a consideration. When we went, it was South Africa only and it turned out to be a wonderful place to visit - one of the highlights of our circumnavigation. Contrary to what you often read moving along the South African coast is not a problem, actually quite pleasant. You know how far it is to the next safe haven and the weather forecasting is excellent. The tricky bit is getting from the southern end of Madagascar to Richards Bay. You can get some seriously bad weather here and if you get caught in the Agulhas current with southerly or SW winds it can be very dangerous. You and your boat need to be comfortable in winds in the 40+ knot category (this is in good conditions) and you need to be able to heave-to for an extended period before crossing the Current (it is not very wide). We had friends who had to wait for six days to cross. The idea of waiting for a window in Madagascar does not work very well because of the distances involved and because the weather is quite changeable. There is a terrific radio net (Peri-Peri) that provides excellent advice about the crossing. 

Even if the Red Sea route is open, going to SA does have a lot to recommend it.


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

You all out there cruising the various world oceans and seas have to deal with the 'real' issues of piracy where as those cruising/visiting a certain Eastern shore town of the Chesapeake celebrate piracy... Though piracy are of different eras of time..the basic idea behind it is still the same.. 

Oh..and by the way this certain Eastern Shore town is starting to see the light as well..hearing rumors this celebration is near its end.. :}


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

No idea what Eastern Chessy shore town you're talking about.


----------



## OldEagle (Nov 16, 2013)

Might be this:Rock Hall's Pirate and Wenches Fantasy Weekend - August 7-9, 2015


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

I just ran across this
Assault and Robbery at Sea - The San Pedro Sun News


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

sharkbait said:


> I just ran across this
> Assault and Robbery at Sea - The San Pedro Sun News


Every time I read of these, I get angry and visualize a firing squad with machine guns as the pirates ultimate fate.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The difference between the Gulf of Aden/Red Sea transit and uncommon attacks like the Belize attack is that a cruiser doing the GOA/Red Sea lives with that rising fear for many, many months as they slowly get closer.

Its a long term fear I don't wish to experience again, nor will I ever, EVER, subject a partner, crew etc, to it.

Mark


----------

